# Man finds rare snakes in a box



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Story

What i wanna know is how these things make it in to the country


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You can thank the illegal herp trade, interestingly this box was at least labled
with the nature of it's contents, many more are sent without such warnings.



> "I was just going to take it back to work and kill it, but I figure cobras aren't indigenous to Arkansas,"


This is quite ammusing or disturbing can't sort out which yet.



> Berry said the snakes were in good condition and estimated that, together, they were worth about $1,000.


Always love this move, Kind of makes them have a street value, like illegal drugs,
what does this say about the state and perception of the Herp hobby.

I'll Leave it there.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> > "I was just going to take it back to work and kill it, but I figure cobras aren't indigenous to Arkansas,"
> 
> 
> This is quite ammusing or disturbing can't sort out which yet.


 agreed


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

> "I went over and kicked the box."


What a loser!



> Berry said the cobra was very aggressive as he pulled it from the sack, repeatedly rearing its hooded head.


Do you think he told the zoo keeper that he kicked the box already!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Another classic example of why legislation is passed that regulates the animal industry for the keepers, instead of letting keepers self-regulate.

The "street" value end of this is truly not a laughing matter, as the "value" placed on these animals is artificially high. And yes we should all be disturbed by that, as well as the fact they feel a need to place a "value" on them to start with...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Another classic example of why legislation is passed that regulates the animal industry for the keepers, instead of letting keepers self-regulate.
> 
> The "street" value end of this is truly not a laughing matter, as the "value" placed on these animals is artificially high. And yes we should all be disturbed by that, as well as the fact they feel a need to place a "value" on them to start with...


 Unfortunatly the keepers of these animals have had a seriously bad track
record of policing themselves,

Many are now just in the Hobby to supply new
stock to un-witting and ignorant people, These people are a serious problem
that is not easily delt with due to the demand that these animals have,

Many fairly ignorant people can easily obtain species they have no business owning
due to these people,

the perception of these animals being "cool" or "Hardcore" also is a slap in the face of logical thinking. The "crocodile hunter" has not helped much either,

"Street value" issue is very serious, and many of the key problems in the Herp 
hobby dwell here, as I've already stated before the fact a wild caught animal is
cheap as dirt, but a Captive animal is overly expensive is a major problem,
and a unreasonable one.

There is way to much of a demand for wild-caught animals and this is having a
devistating impact on wild populations around the globe, Many species are
already seriously impacted by local use and enviornmental conditions, the
added impact of the Pet trade is pushing the limit for many species.

More education really needs to to done within the hobby concerning these matters,
Sooner or later those of us that are responsable and educated need to begin changing this culture or we will be run over with laws or lose species for good.
We are close to a critical situation worldwide, this should not be taken lightly.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't mind a black mamba...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> More education really needs to to done within the hobby concerning these matters,
> Sooner or later those of us that are responsable and educated need to begin changing this culture or we will be run over with laws or lose species for good.
> We are close to a critical situation worldwide, this should not be taken lightly.


Poly I could seriously not agree more...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Update to this story.

The venomous snakes were shipped legally in accordance with state and federal laws. The owner of the snakes was found dead. His car has still not been found, this is an ongoing homicide investigation and the snakes were apparantly set out of a car-jacked car.........


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats interesting.


----------

